# Lingerie Pictures (FOTD & Products)



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

are up on the MAC Gallery

http://www.legacycollection.org/mac


----------



## aziajs (Dec 15, 2005)

Did you actually post the pics?  If so, can I see some swatches.  I really just want to see the MSFs and pigments.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 15, 2005)

Thx, SonRisa!!!
Petticoat and Slip Pink are so beautiful!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Did you actually post the pics?  If so, can I see some swatches.  I really just want to see the MSFs and pigments._

 
yes I did and I don't have time for swatches right now, but  a few are on the livejournal community.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh and there's been a swatch of lovely lily in the swatches section for months now.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Dec 15, 2005)

i was at the mac at nordstroms today my first time going there and the MA's were the sweetest people ever- the other store in the mall which is a freestanding store they're nice but definetely not as friendly... anyways--- i was curious about the disney tlc's and they showed me all of them and stuff and the skinfinishes one of them had them with her and I saw them!! I was very disappointed with petticoat- its definetely not gonna work for me, its gonna work beautifully for some but I like the other one better- it was this beautiful golden glow, I'm olive/cool toned btw


----------



## leppy (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow.. I'm so confused about Petticoat now! It looks so cool/blue based pink in some pics yet a bit peachy in this pic. I *really* want it to be the same colour that its showing, I hope that its accurate! It will be absolutely perfect for me if it is. 

Trying not to get my hopes up lol.. Naked You will make me happy either way


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2005)

*sigh*

I'm so confused about Petticoat. In others pics, it was like a golden raspberry shade... but it seems to be very similar to Opulent... I never used Opulent because it's too dark, and too copper.

And now I might want Sunday Best... I doesn't have Phloof, but I'm a Nylon~NakedLunch~Shroom~Gingersoft addict.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Wow.. I'm so confused about Petticoat now! It looks so cool/blue based pink in some pics yet a bit peachy in this pic. I *really* want it to be the same colour that its showing, I hope that its accurate! It will be absolutely perfect for me if it is. 

Trying not to get my hopes up lol.. Naked You will make me happy either way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yea I'm confused too lol. But when applied on the cheeks, with a brush of course, it looks different.


----------



## MizMac (Dec 15, 2005)

I should be getting my gratis today so I will try to post pics of some of the other goodies tonight!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 15, 2005)

i freaking love u... thanks sooo much girl!!!

edit... omg the pics arent working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit 2... hehe just had to dissable my norton!!! bleh... love love love the colors... i am sooo excited about the MSFs...


----------



## 72Cosmo (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Risa!!  I'm confused about Petticoat too. Is it warm or cool toned? Also, have you seen the quad and is there any way you could post pictures of that?


----------



## dstroyedangel (Dec 15, 2005)

Im no MA or whatnot so im sure son_risa could answer you better- but I am fairly cool toned and it didnt look all that nice on me- thats just my opinion. Naked You was gorgeous thou.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dstroyedangel* 
_Im no MA or whatnot so im sure son_risa could answer you better- but I am fairly cool toned and it didnt look all that nice on me- thats just my opinion. Naked You was gorgeous thou._

 

Thanks!!  Is Flirty Number anything like Moth Brown? (one of my favorites)


----------



## trishee03 (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_I should be getting my gratis today so I will try to post pics of some of the other goodies tonight!!_

 
Yay, thanks!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 15, 2005)

Risa rocks!  Thanks hun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't so thrilled with the eyeshadows, but after seeing them up close, I love them!  I think I am gonna get all of them except taupeless.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 15, 2005)

Naked You is a def for me, I too am confused about Petticoat. But I'm going to get it anyway, I love it. Thanks Risa!


----------



## supko (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh I think I need the Naked You skinfinish now.  It looks like a slightly peachier Shimpagne to me?  

Flirty Number e/s is dangerously tempting as well!
Thanks, SonRisa & Elusion, for the pics!  (and thanks to SxyChika for the tip about Norton


----------



## makeup_junkie (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting those pics!!  I'm really confused about Petticoat too.  I thought it was going to be warmer-toned.  But Naked You is MINE!!


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks risa! you jsut sold me to the shadows!! i wasnt going to get any of them except the quad and now i want all of them! taupless and slip pink are so pretty! and the msf's are mine!!


----------



## Joke (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you sweetie for posting this!
Great pictures!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks for the pictures, they look tempting, very tempting..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_thanks risa! you jsut sold me to the shadows!! i wasnt going to get any of them except the quad and now i want all of them! taupless and slip pink are so pretty! and the msf's are mine!!_

 

taupeless is my favorite. I'm gonna play with them tonight and I'll post pictures.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Petticoat is on my cheeks
















Concealer as base. Flirty Number in crease with 224 brush, Sunday Best on inner browbone, Taupeless on outer browbone and side of outer eye, Slip Pink on lid, Black Tied in outer crease, Lovely Lily on inner eye, Goldenaire beneath lower lashes. Naked You on cheeks. Virtuous Violet and Flashmode on lips.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 16, 2005)

WOW! I love the colors, looks amazing.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2005)

WOW!!  Naked You is beautiful!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

taupeless almost reminds me a bit of pleasureflush MSF . . .


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 16, 2005)

I hate you Sonrisa, I hate you! Now I want that Petticoat sooooo bad!! Hehehe

You're a MA and you're the most talented person I know when it comes to make up, could you please tell me if it would look ok on me, or it would be better to get the other colour? This is me in natural light...  http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/1...gtouni15as.jpg My skin looks a bit washed out because of the sun, the closest to real life is the area on my jaw, or my ear haha.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank you so much for that SonRisa...but damn, now I'm thinking of getting Sunday Best e/s...didn't order it. Wonder if I can do without it???


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 16, 2005)

Your FOTD is so pretty.

Noooo Slip Pink looks very pretty and i didn't want any of the e/s! Is it similar to any permenant e/s? And what texture is it?

And Naked You looks much lighter than i thought - i'm NC43, is it worth me getting it? It might look wierd if it's lighter than my skin.


----------



## glamella (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh these colors are right up my alley! Petticoat looks more golden when it's on than what I expected, but it's lovely. Can not wait!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Dec 16, 2005)

Fantastic, I LOVE those soft colors. Those are my type of neutrals. I have to have them all. Is Taupeless one of the lustres that is easier to work with? As a rule I hate how lustres look on me.


----------



## user4 (Dec 16, 2005)

omg... so i need for u to come to ny and teach me how to do my makeup!!! lol. u look amazing. i sooo love this collection!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 16, 2005)

beautiful! what is the greenish color on your eyes in the first 2 pictures?


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_










Petticoat is on my cheeks
















Concealer as base. Flirty Number in crease with 224 brush, Sunday Best on inner browbone, Taupeless on outer browbone and side of outer eye, Slip Pink on lid, Black Tied in outer crease, Lovely Lily on inner eye, Goldenaire beneath lower lashes. Naked You on cheeks. Virtuous Violet and Flashmode on lips._

 

thanks risa...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks ALOT for just increasing my budget and expanding my lemmings for the lingerie collection.. i wasn't going to get anything except the msf's and pigments and ya just HAD to go and post this FABULOUS pic didn't u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't you??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, thanks...


----------



## user3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!
As always I am never tempted by a collection until I see your pics. Well guess I better go make a list.

I really like the 2nd FOTD. It's the reason why I will be getting all those colors!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_taupeless almost reminds me a bit of pleasureflush MSF . . ._

 
woohoo! I already have Pleasureflush MSF, so at least I don't *need* taupeless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw your FOTD is amazing!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks ladies but honestly i think the FOTD is ugly, I just tried to think of a way to use *everything* together. I doubt I'd leave the house wearing all that. lol


----------



## leppy (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn well I'm just going to have to come to terms with the fact that I need both skinfinishes lol. Flirty number is exactly what I hoped it would be YAY YAY YAY!! Thx very much =)


----------



## makeup_junkie (Dec 16, 2005)

Geez.  After seeing SonRisa's FOTDs, I must get all the eyeshadows.  I was only planning on getting the MSFs and Pigments.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_beautiful! what is the greenish color on your eyes in the first 2 pictures?_

 
shimmermoss and sumptuous olive


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 16, 2005)

SO freakin' gorgeous on you risa!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 17, 2005)

thank you for posting these!  and lovely FOTDs!

btw, would you happen to know if Goldenaire pigment is similar to Deckchair?


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks sooooo much!!! I can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 18, 2005)

*more lingerie pics i found on MUA*

I found this doing a pic search on MUA, don't know if they've been posted already everyting looks SSSOOO gorgeous, and beware.... both skinfinishes look amazing...
* PICS BELONG TO* *rchickos from MUA
no, i didn't hotlink, they're in my album

eye, face and pigments (too big to post) click to open

*lipglasses: Of Corset!, Fine China, Negligee, Bare Fetish






Swatches on my hand (L to R: Of Corset!, Negligee, Fine China, and Bare Fetish):







Bare Fetish






of corset




fine china







negligee







L to R: Naked You, Porcelain Pink (for comparison), and Petticoat
too big to post click to open
Skinfinish Swatches (top to bottom: Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Naked You)






Pink Maribu (Frost), Lingerie (Frost), Body Suit (Lustre), La Di Bra! (Frost),  Push-Up Plum (Lustre)







Eye Shadow Swatches (top to bottom: Sunday Best, Flirty Number, Taupeless, Slip Pink)





"Top to bottom: Lovely Lily pigment, Taupeless e/s (lustre), and Goldenaire. For the person that asked, Taupeless has much more pink in it than Lovely Lily, it's paler, and the two textures are quite different"  (Rchickos' description also)










*So, what's everyone getting? I thought i had not liked the eyeshadows but OMG i need slip pink, and naked you, and goldenaire piggie, and maybe taupeless and...... *


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 18, 2005)

thank you soo much for these pics!!! now i'm really going to go broke w/ this collection. i missed out on msf's earlier and now i really am going to get naked you.  how did you get a hold of these?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2005)

OOOH!!!  I am loving Naked You more and more.  Thanks for posting these.  I have been trying to figure out how Petticoat compared to Porcelain Pink.  I was only going to get the MSFs but now I think I might get a few shadows, lipglasses and lipsticks.


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristineBelle15* 
_...how did you get a hold of these?_

 
they're not my pics, they're rchickos' pics from MUA, there's a link to her profile at the top of the post


----------



## kristabella (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_ For the person that asked, Taupeless has much more pink in it than Lovely Lily, it's paler, and the two textures are quite different_

 
thank you!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 18, 2005)

*dies* Thank you for posting these! Those lipglasses look gorgeous, as do the pigments and the skinfinishes! I might have to get the eyeshadows now too... :-/


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristabella* 
_thank you!_

 
no problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but that's actually hers too, i just quoted it


----------



## veilchen (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting!! Oh my, I seriously want too much! Everything looks so amazingly pretty.


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for posting!!  I think I'm gonna take only 1 MSF maybe Naked You!!!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 18, 2005)

No kidding...everything looks great. I seriously want everything...except one of the l/s, but omg...i dunno what im gonna do. Im in love!!


----------



## Blessem (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for posting, Pink Grapefruit, Petticoat and Slip Pink looks great


----------



## Joke (Dec 18, 2005)

ouch wasn't planning on getting Slip Pink, but looks awesome!


----------



## user2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Is it just me or does Goldenair look very much like Rose?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 18, 2005)

The pigments and MSF's look lovely.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 18, 2005)

*drools*
Goldenaire looks divine.
I will have to get Naked you, and all the eyeshadows.  Pink maribu, and probably two of the other lipsticks.....
Hell I think I want one of everything.  That has never happened before.


----------



## Virgo (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, based on these pictures, my list is going to look something like this.

Bare Fetish l/g
Petticoat msf
Flirty Number e/s
Taupeless e/s
Slip Pink e/s
Goldenaire Pigment


----------



## platinum (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you think that the lipstick called Lingerie is simililar to Snob? About time Mac released some more pinks


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

Woah, definitely fattened my wishlist! Is that Fine China from High Tea 2004 I wonder?

Thanks for the lovely pictures!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 18, 2005)

taupeless looks so gorgeous!  and so do the two piggies.

of corset & fine china are definitely on my lust lists @ the moment.  thank you so much for posting these!  ♥


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant stop looking at the pics...
i want everything (a first for me for a collection) 

the pigments and lippies... so gorgeous!

i hope it comes out later than the 16th of jan in the uk... woo hoo student loan!!! hahaha! bad me!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 18, 2005)

Naked You is too copper for me... and the texture seems to be chunky and glittery! 
Bare Fetish is too dark finally... so here is my new wish list:

- Goldenaire Pigment
- Lovely Lily Pigment (Maybe just a sample)
- Petticoat Skinfinish
- Body Suit Lipstick
- Lingerie Lipstick (Maybe..)
- Of Corset LipGlass
- Sunday Best e/s
- Flirty Number e/s


----------



## User20 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well that does it for only buying the pigments - should have never bought that magazine yesterday.

OK I jsut tried to write a list of what  wanted and almost had the whole collection now. I'll jsut have to see when it all comes out but it's a def. for Naked You and the 3 pigments and maybe 1 of the lipsticks and lipglasses.


----------



## rchickos (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you guys are finding my pics useful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really should come over here more!


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 18, 2005)

Guys Naked You is very chunky?? Can it cause bad reactions to skin?


----------



## Padmita (Dec 18, 2005)

Does anybody know how close Of Corset is to Prrr?


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 18, 2005)

dude these pics she took are AWESOME! thank you rchickos!!


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 18, 2005)

ahhhh now i added lipglasses, most of the lpsticks and most of the shadows!!!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to this collection now, lets hope we dont have to wait to long in the UK for it.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 18, 2005)

im posting agian cuz im so excited! i havent been this rxcited abotu a collection in a while now!! im pretty sure to get all the lipglasses, lipsticks, shadows, msf's and pigments....gift cards from christimas will help a ton!! lol


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 18, 2005)

im gonna get the skinfinishes, fine china, Sunday Best and Taupeless


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 18, 2005)

*oh god...mac heart attack*

i have to get the 2 pigments, Taupeless, Slip Pink, and Petticoat MSF...ugh I'm going sooo broke...and I can't wait to see a swatch of Pink Maribou L/S


----------



## Estellea (Dec 18, 2005)

Omg I want so much! :O It's all lovely!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 18, 2005)

i want naked you and of corset, i have a feeling i will be buying a lot of this collection.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm also wondering how Of Corset compares to Prrr. In the tube, it looks like Of Corset is  just a bit lighter, but then in those pics of it on the lips, it looks more pink than Prrr too.


----------



## rchickos (Dec 18, 2005)

Since those are my lips in those pictures, I have to say that my lips are naturally pretty pigmented so it makes all the glosses look pinker than they really are.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rchickos* 
_Since those are my lips in those pictures, I have to say that my lips are naturally pretty pigmented so it makes all the glosses look pinker than they really are.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also wanted to say thanks for providing us with such an ace public service...and probably making us a good deal poorer!!! Your pics were fantastic & it was kind of you to share.


----------



## rchickos (Dec 18, 2005)

Aww, no problem, everyone's more than welcome.  I figured it was the least I could do.  I know I always appreciate early info and pictures on new collections so if I'm in the position to provide it, why not?  I'm actually fairly new to MAC anyway so I've learned a lot by talking to people about the Lingerie stuff.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 18, 2005)

Just Give Them All To Me... Right Now!!


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 19, 2005)

i think i want them all!!!


----------



## banana (Dec 19, 2005)

I wasn't too excited about this colletion before viewing the pics but now I think I am in trouble... I want the naked you skinfinish, pigments, maybe bare fetish gloss or push up plum lipstick.


----------



## karen (Dec 19, 2005)

bare fetish, of corset!, Taupeless, Slip Pink, and goldenaire are the ones I'm loving the most judging by those pics.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh god, more skinfinnishes, i'm in love...

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 19, 2005)

omg, now i have to get this collection, its beautiful


----------



## swing set theory (Dec 19, 2005)

I love the names - oh là là ! Rchichos, and ishtarchick, thanks for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I very, very much am tempted by the Lingerie lipstick itself... light lilac/pink (I like light l/s) sounds like a winner. 
Does Negligee look to anyone else like Chanel Tickled Pink glossimer? (I know this is comparing a totally different product, but...)


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Dec 19, 2005)

oh god oh god....i need lovely lilly, petticoat, of corset, la di bra, body suit, and an eyeshadow....great, 96 dollars


----------



## annnettem (Dec 19, 2005)

this line is one of the best yet IMO! It's about time MAC made another exciting release!The last one I REALLY enjoyed was Madame B


----------



## annnettem (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought petticoat was the one I would like, but naked you looks less peach! I am shocked by this! It looks way different on the skin!


----------



## britaniefaith (Dec 19, 2005)

wow.... I MUST get...
of corset!, bare fetish, naked you, petticoat, body suit, pink maribu, Sunday best, lovely lily & goldenaire.
I cant wait for this collection!!!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 
_Does anybody know how close Of Corset is to Prrr?_

 
you could try re-posting this in the swatches forum to see if anyone could compare the two.


----------



## Estellea (Dec 19, 2005)

mini hijack here, but does anyone know when lingerie shall be released in the UK? tia


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 19, 2005)

Estella- Mid January i was told my my local mac counter


----------



## CWHF (Dec 19, 2005)

Gah---thanks rchikos for the pics and the OP.

I swore I would never buy another lipglass but Bare Fetish may be irresistable!  Great color.  I'm also getting Naked you, and maybe Petticoat.  I was going to get the pigments, but I think I'll be a good girl and just pick up some samples.  Goldenaire looks gorgeous!


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics and thanks to rchickos for taking them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This confirms that I need the pigments and a few of the e/s.


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh Lord, I want 75% of this collection!  *prays for money for Christmas* Thanks so much for posting this!!!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 19, 2005)

oh my... i thought i only wanted the skinfinishes and goldenaire but now i think i want everything... goodbye christmas money!


----------



## MACmermaid (Dec 19, 2005)

so pretty! thanks so much for posting your pics!


----------



## Estellea (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_Estella- Mid January i was told my my local mac counter_

 
Thank you! Gah, why does that seem so far away


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 19, 2005)

*Even more Lingerie pics!*

Miribre from MUA's pics which she said i could post.

Ooh i really need Goldenaire pigment i think.

Pink Maribu











Pink Maribu, Plush Up Plum, Body Suit, Lingerie l/s





Bare Fetish and Of Corset l/g, Petticoat skinfinish, Flirty Number and Slip Pink e/s.


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 19, 2005)

I am so getting both pigments and like 3 of the e/s and... well almost everything!!! Ahhh!!! I am going to need a new Traincase!!!


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 19, 2005)

Oooh, thanks for posting these you guys! Fine China looks a lot like Cultured...hmm.
Can anyone tell me if Flirty Number e/s is similar to Moth Brown? Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't wait any longer, I want most of it.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, Of Corset looks JUST like my Prrr in that picture! I definitely need to see swatches of them side by side.

And is it just me, or does Goldenaire look kinda dark/orangey in the jar there? I am so torn on both of these pigments, I don't know if I should get both, one, or neither!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

i really want petticoat, the two pigments, Of corset, and taupeless!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 19, 2005)

I want Pink Maribu andPlush Up Plum.


----------



## caroni99 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks so much Miribre! I love all these pics I can't wait for the 26th.

BTW there are more pics/swatches under her MUA account.


----------



## rubixio (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you x354875!

Quick question though, is Slip Pink a velvet or lustre? Specktra and the Legacycollection say different and I cant tell if it's glittery in the pictures or not.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 20, 2005)

'Egads, these pictures are just torture! Oh how they tantalise! Stuff Christmas - I can't wait for Lingerie to come out!
(no offence intended to those who celebrate Christmas etc. - just being emphatic)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep she took more pics afterwards and they're on her account.

What is Goldenaire meant to be like? Because people seem surprised at the colour in the pot. Is it similar to any other pigments and if so what's the difference between them


----------



## Estellea (Dec 20, 2005)

Darn it, I want this collection nooooww! *shakes fist at people for who it's out on the 26th*


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 20, 2005)

i still think goldenaire looks like deckchair....only a tad darker...in person anyway

lovely lily is kinda shimmery too...that pic makes it look a little dull..but its NOT at all


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 20, 2005)

slip pink is a satin.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_slip pink is a satin._

 
it says velvet on the pot


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

Satin or Velvet... that's okay, at least it's not a Lustre! lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_i still think goldenaire looks like deckchair....only a tad darker...in person anyway

lovely lily is kinda shimmery too...that pic makes it look a little dull..but its NOT at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never saw Pink Bronze, but in pics it looks like a darker Goldenaire!


----------



## rubixio (Dec 20, 2005)

ha, well I like lustres a lot, but I dont need a pink one.

Thanks muchly ladies.


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm counting down to my makeover on Tuesday


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 21, 2005)

ohh i could have sworn it said satin. oh well both finishes are a lot alike


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 21, 2005)

Everything looks so nice!! BUT I was so disappointed with the last few collection when I finally saw them IRL that I don't want to be overexcited too fast by Lingerie.

I'll wait until December 26th to see it. Then I might load my credit card again.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rchickos* 
_Glad you guys are finding my pics useful.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really should come over here more!_

 
I can not thank you enough for taking the time to take these photos and put them online.  

I never get to see any MAC so I have to depend on photos and everyone else's descriptions to place my orders.  And since they sell out so fast, I have to make up my mind BEFORE a collection comes out.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for taking those photos.  And to Ishtarchick for posting them here- I missed them on MUA.


----------



## Virgo (Dec 22, 2005)

How long does anyone think it will take to sell out of the skinfinishes and pigments? I know I won't be able to get to a MAC store a least a few days after the release. I think I may have to resort to getting them online.


----------



## michelle7 (Dec 22, 2005)

I am SO excited about this collection! I want almost everything!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 22, 2005)

Is it possible that I'm not even thinking about xmas anymore? I don't care about gifts, I just want Lingerie *sigh* and I'm not going to a MAC store until Jan 2nd...gosh!


----------



## lianna (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow! After looking at all the pics my list goes something like this

-Goldenaire pigment
-Lovely Lily pigment
-Naked You MSF
-Petticoat MSF
-Taupeless e/s
-Flirty Numer e/s
-Slip Pink e/s
-Sunday Best e/s
-Lingerie l/s
-Body Suit l/s
-Pink Maribu l/s
-Of Corset l/g
-Bare Fetish l/g

I think this will be my largest MAC haul ever!


----------



## User20 (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh now I'm confused. I thought I wanted the pigments, but I just read on LJ that they weren't very pigmented, so now I don't know. Could someone clarify if they are or aren't sheer?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 23, 2005)

Geez,. And I was thrilled I managed to get past the Disney TLC's without spending anything and they hit me with this,... it looks like I will be spending about $159.00 at the least,..and won't have recovered from that by the time Catherine D comes out. Thank god my birthday is in January.

Here's what I think I'll end up getting:

L/G Of corset, Bare Fetish
L/S La-Di-Bra (B2M) Pink Maribu (B2M)
MSF- Both and a backup maybe of these
E/S: Sunday Best, Taupeless, Slip Pink
PIggies: Lovely Lilly, Goldenaire

Think that about does it,..


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wanahla* 
_Oh now I'm confused. I thought I wanted the pigments, but I just read on LJ that they weren't very pigmented, so now I don't know. Could someone clarify if they are or aren't sheer?_

 
I don't consider them sheer. Although you can apply them sheerly if you wish to, just as you can with any pigment


----------



## User20 (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I don't consider them sheer. Although you can apply them sheerly if you wish to, just as you can with any pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much - I aws really hopin they weren't sheer since they seem so nice


----------



## carly71722 (Dec 24, 2005)

Beautiful looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Is Goldenaire pigment anything like Deckchair or Melon? Thanks!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carly71722* 
_Beautiful looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Is Goldenaire pigment anything like Deckchair or Melon? Thanks!_

 
I'm wondering this also.


----------



## dobe660 (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh no! I was only going to get the two MSF and the two pigments. Now....

-Lingerie l/s
-Body Suit l/s
-Pink Maribu l/s (and I almost never wear lipsticks!)
-Of Corset l/g
-Bare Fetish l/g
-Goldenaire pigment
-Lovely Lily pigment
-Naked You MSF
-Petticoat MSF
-Taupeless e/s
-Flirty Number e/s
-Sunday Best e/s

I'd really like to know if Of Corset l/g is similar to any existing colors - Rayathon, Prrr, Luxuriate, Enchantress! Hopefully yes so I won't have to buy it!


----------



## samtaro (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you Reesa~


----------

